# Rubio Monocoat vs Osmo Wood Wax



## oneclickwonder (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm about to finish a live edge black walnut slab that will be used as a decorative side table or bench of sorts - it'll sit below a windowsill and hold plants, vases, etc. I am considering two products - Rubio Monocoat and Osmo Wood Wax finish. Both products are an oil hardwax blend. I follow a lot of woodworkers on Instagram and am really impressed with how Rubio finishes walnut slabs - it just looks fantastic. I've also read really good reviews from people who have used it. Osmo on the other hand, I haven't seen the results of as much. But it comes well recommended a lumber supply store I buy from. And online reviews seem to be really complimentary also. A big difference is price - since I can't get Rubio in my city, it'll cost me nearly $100 for product plus shipping from Ontario Canada. And that's only a 350ml can. I can get Osmo locally for about $65 for a 750ml can. Either will suffice for coverage - I just get leftover for the next project with Osmo.

Anyone use either or these products? Particularly on walnut slabs?

I'm also somewhat considering shellac - but I've never used and I worry about getting that high sheen, dipped in plastic look or messing it up so you can see brush marks in the finish. I prefer the warmth of a hand-rubbed wax look and have always found using oils and waxes fairly foolproof.

Thanks.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Well, i know Matt Estlea likes the Osmo Polyx, and Tools For Working Wood sells it, so its got to be good. I have wanted to try it but haven't wanted to pay the shipping. My local hardwood/hardware store only carries the livos and the rubio. But the rubio is just outrageously expensive where i won't buy it on principle


----------



## RubioMonocoat (Jul 18, 2019)

Obviously we prefer our product. I wanted to mention that our product goes really far. 1 Liter will finish approx 300-500 sq ft. That works out to approx 140sq ft for the 350ml size.

Best of luck in finishing your project and let us know how it turns out if you choose to try out Rubio Monocoat!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't forget about Fiddes hard wax oils. They work similar to Osmo.

Drying oil and hard wax blends have been around for centuries. Key to making one is dissolving the wax into a safe low viscosity solvent. So use a light weight oil and melt the wax to allow dispersion and blending 
They are many drying oils to choose from and are sold in bulk cheap everywhere.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drying_oil

Most common hard wax is canauba, Brazil, or palm wax:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnauba_wax

Once you know a little chemistry: 
+1 Rubio is too expensive to ever warrant consideration.

PS - using an oil/wax finish in plant stand getting splashed with water once a day, means you better plan for regular re-coating and maintenance. YMMV

Best Luck.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have done a couple of projects in Walnut and used the OSMO's, highly recommend it! Have never heard of Rubio so cannot offer a comparison. Have used Fiddles but usually only as a top coat to add some luster. Do love the Fiddles hand brush, well worth the high initial cost. Check my projects for the end tables, think I may have also used it on the Teak Coffee table. Word of advice when using the OSMO's, you always want to use more than really required but just a few drops will spread a long ways.


----------

